# Curry Meet, 21st August, North-Midlands



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Anyone up for this?

And the list so far is:

Dani, A3DFU
John, John-H
Mark, Mark Davis ? x2 ?
Paul, Redscouse
Nick&Julie, Nem
Simon&Sharon (not on the TTF)
Andrew&Val; wallsendmag

Paul, yammyd ?
Denise, rustyrobot ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Possibly


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good start [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not that keen on curry :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, thought you'd prefer a hearty steak :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

maybe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds better and better


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Sounds good

Shak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great Shak 

So, what do people think re dates then? Are we all happy with Saturday, 21st August?


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Dani sorry the best saturday's for me this month would be the 14th or possibly the 28th. First two Saturday's in September are out with hols as well.  I'm determined to make one of your famous curry nights at some point!  
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Let's see how it goes, Mark.

21st or 28th of August? What's it to be? :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Either suit me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Either suit me


Me too.

So let's see what everyone else wants


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd be able to make 21st. At Wilmslow, I presume?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great Mark 

Looks like 21st then to me 

I was actually thinking of the Viceroy in Bollington: a mega nice Indian restaurant  
http://www.viceroyindian.com/viceroy.html


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi guys, Im interested. been ages since had a good curry. might have to leave the 7 day old behind for this one though. not sure he's up to the spice yet. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're on the list Trev 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Dani,

I can make the 21st  

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> Dani,
> 
> I can make the 21st
> 
> Paul


Yes!! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't think we will make this need some time at home.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No worries Andrew. You relax at home


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't make either date, will be away!!! Thanks for the invite Dani. Hope it's a good one. Next time I hope.

Marco


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We'll have another one closer to x-mas, Marco. Hope you can make that one


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Sorry I've not been in touch - Emma and myself and in the process of buying our first house so it's been a bit manic.

Might have to skip this one this time - need all our pennies ! But thankyou for the invite and I hope you all have a good time.

Order some chips for me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Sorry I've not been in touch - Emma and myself and in the process of buying our first house so it's been a bit manic.
> 
> ...


Hi Jonathan,

wow!! Big news 8)

Chips are on order ,,, as are the veggies :wink: :lol:

See you at your house warming party then :wink: :roll: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
oh, and surely for the x-mas curry


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry but can' make it now, double booked with out realising 

See you all soon

Shak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No worries Chak. We'll eat youf curry too :lol: :roll:


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry guys, gona have to bail to. the 3 week old, taking his toll on us. just want to sleeeep [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be there suddenly found that the weekend is fairly empty.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking good - Dani's asked me to post that the table is booked for 7:30pm and to get to her's any time between 4pm and 5pm (unless you are helping with laminating - then come earlier :wink: ). It's a 20 minute drive to the Viceroy in Bollington. See you there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> We'll be there suddenly found that the weekend is fairly empty.


Brilliant!! See you tomorrow 



John-H said:


> Looking good - Dani's asked me to post that the table is booked for 7:30pm and to get to her's any time between 4pm and 5pm (unless you are helping with laminating - then come earlier :wink: ). It's a 20 minute drive to the Viceroy in Bollington. See you there


Thanks for that John 

The 4pm to 5pm at my house goes for the committee members for the F2F 8)

I just got home with 250 laminating pouches ,,, so we'll got a bit to do tomorrow :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Trev TT said:


> Sorry guys, gona have to bail to. the 3 week old, taking his toll on us. just want to sleeeep [smiley=baby.gif]


Think I vaguely remember what it feels like :roll:


----------

